# Real or Photoshop ?



## roboted (Sep 4, 2008)

Ladies & Gentlemen...Please discuss (Hippy)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Real, the fact that there is one stud in and one missing, gas axe rash and the score on the upper end of the conn rod suggests that it really happened, I'd suggest the missing BE bolt failed, the stress on the other one caused the bottom half to fall off leaving the piston stuck at the bottom of its stroke, the bottom end getting clouted by the crank pin on its next revolution.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

It is real, but I don't think even photoshop can straighten it.Some ones left the X-HD hanging plugs in?


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like their version of Rolls Royce's bird strike test on one of their aero gas turbines...........


----------



## skipni (Dec 24, 2013)

Sitting here with several Technical Superintendents:- Real


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

(EEK)Its not the only one
http://www.marinediesels.info/Horror Stories/bent_conrod.htm


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

When I was on Regina Maersk in '88 we had one of the BE bolts fall out of the B & W 12L90GBE. I heard this knocking sound in my cabin and went down the ER and found that it was coming from one of the ME units. After stopping the engine found said bolt in the crankcase with a nice furrow in the oil pan and the other bolt bent like a banana. Hung the X-head & swung the conrod out of the way and proceded to Tokyo where a shore gang made the necessary repairs.
Checked all the other hydraulic nuts in the engine and found a number of them slack. All on bearings worked on by Brigantines in Hong Kong, eventually found that they were using their own gear and one of the hoses was blocked. 

Tony


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> (EEK)Its not the only one
> http://www.marinediesels.info/Horror Stories/bent_conrod.htm


The Photo at the top of this thread, from the OP, can be found on this site, as a "new" picture.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tony Morris said:


> When I was on Regina Maersk in '88 we had one of the BE bolts fall out of the B & W 12L90GBE. I heard this knocking sound in my cabin and went down the ER and found that it was coming from one of the ME units. After stopping the engine found said bolt in the crankcase with a nice furrow in the oil pan and the other bolt bent like a banana. Hung the X-head & swung the conrod out of the way and proceded to Tokyo where a shore gang made the necessary repairs.
> Checked all the other hydraulic nuts in the engine and found a number of them slack. All on bearings worked on by Brigantines in Hong Kong, eventually found that they were using their own gear and one of the hoses was blocked.
> 
> Tony


Landed an exhaust valve off a 9K98 to Brigantines for rewelding - arrived back on board with so much extra metal on the seat face that it would not fit in the seat proper - much less the gauge!!

HUD every day!!


----------

